# Training Camp Day 3 news and notes



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Practice was over today before the media was allowed in.


> Tim Reynolds
> Spo likes Dwyane and LeBron going 1 on 1 in practice. They might not like it so much.
> 
> Michael Wallace
> ...





> Shandel Richardson
> Juwan Howard on the intensity of training camp: "This ain't no bulls***." That about sums it up.
> 
> Ira Winderman
> ...





> Ira Winderman
> LeBron James on going head-to-head with Wade: "It's not going to happen too many times, so you savor the moments."
> 
> Ira Winderman
> ...





> Ira Winderman
> *Some in camp are bracing for Wade playing on the same unit as James. "U.D. said it's not fair when me and LeBron play together," Wade said.*
> 
> Ira Winderman
> Wade on being on the losing end of drill this week vs. LeBron: "I know I've run more than LeBron after practice, but I don't keep score."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A little more from Mike Wallace


> Michael Wallace
> Heat coach Erik Spoelstra says LeBron and Wade will play together and against one another in some scrimmage sets on Friday.
> 
> Michael Wallace
> ...


Cant wait to watch this scrimmage tomorrow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*LeBron James, Dwyane Wade raise temperature in camp*​


> LeBron James vs. Dwyane Wade was not eliminated from the NBA by this summer's free agency.
> 
> It merely was moved to the practice court.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Love it - this is gonna be incredible guys


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

omg these guys are animals MORE VIDEOS NEED MORE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> MiamiHEAT Here is a pic of what was used for the demo













> MiamiHEAT This was the result of the demonstration!













> Shandel_HeatNBA Players Chris Bosh, Juwan Howard, Jamaal Magloire and president Pat Riley met with soldiers and families at Eglin Air Base today
> 
> Riley on the experience: "What we do is really ... meaningless compared to what's going on."
> 
> Bosh says the team hasn't left military base. It's been mostly "bonding and basketball." "I didn't even know there was a beach





> Shandel_HeatNBA Pat Riley in the F-15. He said, "I had my finger on the trigger."













> ByTimReynolds Given the way Pat Riley was received -- and reacted -- at Eglin today, it's almost a certainty that you'll see more Heat events at bases.
> 
> ByTimReynolds On his itinerary this week: A service for a fallen airman. He asked to attend. Never publicized it. This week meant volumes to Riles.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

God I love Riles. He can't be any more of The Man.










I like the opposite arm shooting sleeve look. Kinda like:










'Bron needs to lose the navy shoes, though. I guess they're more USA than Cleveland, but he needs to keep rocking the Soldier IV's from Day 1. Those are nice!


























































What's up with Dwyane's right pinkie? He's been wearing that tape at least since the redemption season. Everyone's always talking about Kobe's pinkie/index finger, but I'm not sure we've ever even been told what kind of lingering injury Dwyane has on his pinkie.

Watching Dwyane/LeBron practice next to each other is making me loco.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I thought Dave Fizdale was the designated cheerleader whose other job was baby sitting young guys on the bench.

I didn't know he actually coached.

He has some nice kicks, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Fizdale has actually been the guy that goes and works Wade out all around the country, when Wade hasnt been able to be down here throughout the past couple of off seasons.



> Watching Dwyane/LeBron practice next to each other is making me loco.


Saw the video of this on ESPN. It was only them two working out with Fiz after practice. Awesome to see the two best players on the team, doing extra shooting after practice had ended.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup, working on their post-up game, including banking turn-around j's. Great to see.

And yeah, Fiz is the new Spo when it comes to individual work outs (when Spo is not acting as the old Spo). He seems to be the premier trainer in that regard.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Jace said:


> God I love Riles. He can't be any more of The Man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer Miller with long hair, but it seems there's a short hair rule for this team, with the exception of Haslem.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No. Bosh and Miller cut their hair before signing with the team. Miller was still playing with the Wizards when he cut his.










And Beasley had long, wild hair last year. Bryan Grant had dreadlocks. No rule.


----------

